# komplette Zeile in Tabelle färben



## Solidus0815 (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

wie kann ich in einer Tabelle die komplette Zeile färben.
Habs zwar geschaft mit background-color aber da bleibt immer ein kleiner Bereich zwischen der Spalten frei.

Und ist et möglich diesen Rahmen abzurunden, also das er nur am Anfang und Ende der kompletten Zeile abgerundet ist?

mfg Solidus


----------



## hela (1. Dezember 2010)

Solidus0815 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> wie kann ich in einer Tabelle die komplette Zeile färben.
> Habs zwar geschaft mit background-color aber da bleibt immer ein kleiner Bereich zwischen der Spalten frei.


Hallo,
der kleine Bereich zwischen den Spalten ist vermutlich die cellspacing- bzw. die border-spacing-Eigenschaft. Wenn du die entsprechenden Werte auf Null setzt, dann verschwinden sie.



Solidus0815 hat gesagt.:


> Und ist et möglich diesen Rahmen abzurunden, also das er nur am Anfang und Ende der kompletten Zeile abgerundet ist?


Welchen Rahmen meinst du? Oben ging es dir um die Hintergrundfarbe einer Tabellenzeile.


----------



## Raigen (6. Dezember 2010)

Wie mein Vorredner schon sagte, die kleinen Abstände zwischen den einzelnen Spalten ist das cellspacing- bzw cellpadding welches du im <table> tag noch von Hand auf 0 setzen musst!


```
<table cellspacing="0">
```

Ebenso frag ich mich, welchen Rahmen du meinst? Falls du den Rahmen einer Tabelle meinst, dieser lässt sich nicht abrunden!

Falls du abgerundete Ecken haben möchtest, könntest du ein DIV um die Tabelle legen und diesem dann eine Hintergrundfarbe und eben auch abgerundete Ecken verpassen!


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>Untitled Document</title>
<style type="text/css">
#container{
	padding:5px;
	text-align:center;
	background:#272727;
	width:575px;
	border-radius:5px;
	-moz-border-radius:5px;
	-webkit-border-radius:5px;
	-khtml-border-radius:5px;
}

.table{ color:#FFF; }
</style>
</head>
<body>
<div id="container">
<table class="table" border="1" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
<td>BEISPIEL!</td>
</tr>
</table>
</div>
</body>
</html>
```

So wie ich es verstanden hab, möchtest du das um jede Zeile in der Tabelle haben? Dann machst du eben eine Class aus der Geschichte und legst sie um jede Zeile!


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>Untitled Document</title>
<style type="text/css">
.runde_ecken{
	padding:5px;
	text-align:center;
	background:#272727;
	width:575px;
	border-radius:5px;
	-moz-border-radius:5px;
	-webkit-border-radius:5px;
	-khtml-border-radius:5px;
}

.table{ color:#FFF; }
</style>
</head>
<body>
<table class="table" border="1" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0">
<div class="runde_ecken">
     <tr>
          <td>BEISPIEL!</td>
     </tr>
</div>
<div class="runde_ecken">
     <tr>
          <td>BEISPIEL!</td>
     </tr>
</div>
<div class="runde_ecken">
     <tr>
          <td>BEISPIEL!</td>
     </tr>
</div>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```

Hoffe es hilft dir und du hast das damit gemeint. Falls noch Fragen da sind, immer her damit!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Raigen


----------

